# I forgot my EMT number.



## matt12008 (Jan 28, 2012)

Its a long story.  But I forgot my number and lost my card.  I know I sounds irresponsible, but the card was lost in a car fire.  And I forgot my number due to not being able to do any vol. calls because I moved and the town I live in doesnt have vol. work.  I am applying for a couple of jobs, and I need to use my EMT-B number for the applications.  I live in NY and that is where my license is valid.  

I tried searching google and I have had no luck.  Hopefully someone here can give me the right steps to obtaining my number.

Thanks for your time. 

Matt


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 28, 2012)

http://www.health.ny.gov/nysdoh/ems/certification/verification_information.htm

Says to provide number if available but doesn't sound like it's mandatory.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 28, 2012)

Meh, I'm trying to remember if I ever had to remember my EMT number. The bigger issue is that every place I've worked required the card to be carried on you when working anyways.


----------



## firecoins (Jan 28, 2012)

You don't need the number. Call the the nys doh ems office. Youll have a new card in a week. I had to fax a document in that I got off their website last week.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 28, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Meh, I'm trying to remember if I ever had to remember my EMT number. The bigger issue is that every place I've worked required the card to be carried on you when working anyways.



Only memorized mine for PCRs.  Same number for 10 years: I4135.  Then they changed it on me with this state registry thing.  Like E0-something-something-something-something-something.  Gonna take me a while to remember the new one.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 28, 2012)

The strange thing is when I had to put in my drivers license number constantly a few years ago I memorized it, and can now rattle it off any time.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 28, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Only memorized mine for PCRs.  Same number for 10 years: I4135.  Then they changed it on me with this state registry thing.  Like E0-something-something-something-something-something.  Gonna take me a while to remember the new one.



Is that a SD I- Number?


----------



## medicdan (Jan 28, 2012)

Imtersting... I had to write my EMT number on virtually every document when I started (and many still), so it will forever be imprinted in my brain. 

Matt, good luck getting a replacement!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 28, 2012)

I agree with everyone else here a phone call should be all that's needed and they should send you a new card. 

I don't know my number. All of our PCRs are electronic so we just click on our name and it pops up with our level of training and number. Only time I have ever had to write it down if for CE hours.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 28, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Is that a SD I- Number?



I assume you mean San Diego.  No.  I had two different "I Numbers" for two different LEMSAs on NorCal...  the second was I5178; so close to being a 5150 (story of my life)


----------



## exodus (Jan 28, 2012)

Mine's easy E045600 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.838018,-116.544067


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 28, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I assume you mean San Diego.  No.  I had two different "I Numbers" for two different LEMSAs on NorCal...  the second was I5178; so close to being a 5150 (story of my life)



Yeah, San Diego, I first saw that and thought "daaaaaaamn he's an old-timer" 

The lowest active I- number I've seen in the county was I-15xxx,


----------



## medic417 (Jan 28, 2012)

Have no clue my number.  Look it up each time I need it for renewal.  Why waste precious brain cells with info so easily available?


----------



## exodus (Jan 29, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Yeah, San Diego, I first saw that and thought "daaaaaaamn he's an old-timer"
> 
> The lowest active I- number I've seen in the county was I-15xxx,



Mine's close: I-161xx


----------



## JB86 (Mar 24, 2014)

firecoins said:


> You don't need the number. Call the the nys doh ems office. Youll have a new card in a week. I had to fax a document in that I got off their website last week.



This is exactly right. I just called their office and was able to verify my # by giving out my social, date of date, and first and last name. There is also a form DOH4453 you can fax to receive a new card. 

Appreciate the info!


----------

